# TORO 421 - need an ignition key switch assembly



## attaboybob (Oct 17, 2011)

I broke the wires off the back of the ignition switch. It was corroded and really fell apart easily. Any suggestions where to pick one of these up. I think I want the ignition and wire all the way to the engine.

Thanks !!

Bob


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You probably don't even need it. Your engine probably will turn off just by turning the throttle all the way down. If you want to put a new switch in the cheapest way would probably be to just get a generic toggle switch and some wire from a hardware or automotive store.


----------



## attaboybob (Oct 17, 2011)

Shryp said:


> You probably don't even need it. Your engine probably will turn off just by turning the throttle all the way down. If you want to put a new switch in the cheapest way would probably be to just get a generic toggle switch and some wire from a hardware or automotive store.


Thanks ! I ordered the parts today!

Bob


----------

